# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی شهرسازی

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی شهرسازی

هدف

در سال 1400 هجري شمسي ، جمعيت كشور ما به 120 ميليون نفر خواهد رسيد كه 80 درصد اين 120 ميليون نفر در شهرها ساكن مي?شوند يعني حدود 17 سال ديگر كشور ايران حدود 96 ميليون شهرنشين خواهد داشت. حال سوال اينجاست كه آيا براي اسكان و فراهم نمودن امكانات اقتصادي، اجتماعي و فرهنگي اين 96 ميليون نفر برنامه ريزي كرده ايم؟ در حال حاضر چطور؟ آيا شهرهاي ما از حداقل استانداردهاي جهان برخوردارند؟ براستي چه افرادي مي توانند طرحي جامع براي شهرها و شهرك ها ارائه دهند و در آرامش روحي و جسمي شهرنشينان نقش موثري داشته باشند؟

بدون شك چنين كاري از از عهده متخصصان يك رشته برنمي آيد بلكه براي ساماندهي يك شهر نياز به همكاري و همفكري اقتصاددانان ، جامعه?شناسان ، معماران ، مهندسان عمران ، جغرافي دانان و كارشناسان رشته هاي متعدد ديگر است .

در اين ميان متخصص شهرسازي ?به عنوان سياستگذار و مدير متخصصان فوق ، نقش بسيار مهمي را بر عهده دارد. متخصص شهرسازي فردي است كه مي تواند در زمينه طراحي شهري يا برنامه ريزي شهري فعاليت كرده و عامل توسعه شهري شود.

كارشناسي شهرسازي عبارت است از مجموعه آگاهي*هاي علمي، فني در سطح آموزش*هاي عمومي حرفه شهرسازي. دانش*آموختگان اين دوره قدرت اجرايي طرح سكونتگاه هاي شهري و يا در حال شهري شدن را در چارچوب آموخته*هاي خود دارا بوده و آمادگي لازم را در تهيه طرح*هاي شهري با گروههاي تخصصي خواهند داشت.

كارشناسان شهرسازي با توجه به آموخته*هاي خود مي*توانند در نهادهاي مختلف شهرسازي كشور مانند دفاتر شهرسازي و فني شهرداري*ها، دفاتر فني وزارت كشور، ادارات كل مسكن و شهرسازي ، كارشناسي دادگستري و ... به كار پردازند.

ماهيت

شهرسازي علمي است كه به بررسي كليه تحولات اجتماعي، اقتصادي، سياسي و فيزيكي يك شهر مي*پردازد و تلاش مي*كند كه روابط موجود در يك شهر را در قالب يك نظام هماهنگ، مديريت و سازماندهي كند و متخصص شهرسازي نيز كسي است كه با مطالعه و بررسي روابط اجتماعي، اقتصادي، سياسي و فرهنگي حاكم بر شهر، برنامه*اي بسامان و مطبوع براي يك شهر ارائه دهد. برنامه*اي كه تصويرگر سيماي شهر در آينده است.

ما واقعيتي بيروني تحت عنوان شهرسازي نداريم. يعني؛ هيچ دستگاه واحد يا نهاد اجتماعي توان طراحي و ساخت پديده*اي به بزرگي شهر را ندارد. بنابراين كلمه شهرسازي از نظر مفهومي، معنا ندارد و ما معادل آن را نيز در زبانهاي خارجي نداريم و به جاي آن از عنوان هاي برنامه*ريزي شهري و طراحي شهري استفاده مي*كنيم؛ چرا كه شهر را مي*توان برنامه*ريزي كرد يا بخش*هايي از آن را طراحي نمود. يعني مدل فيزيكي آن را ايجاد كرد. اما كسي نمي*تواند مسؤوليت ساخت پديده پيچيده*اي مثل شهر را بر عهده بگيرد. به همين دليل عنوان شهرسازي درست نيست و در شوراي عالي برنامه*ريزي وزارت علوم نيز نام اين رشته برنامه*ريزي شهري و منطقه*اي مي*باشد.

در اين رشته حداقل 6 محور اصلي وجود دارد كه در برنامه*ريزي و طراحي شهر سرنوشت*ساز است. اين 6 محور عبارتند از :

1- برنامه*ريزي شهري كه عمدتا بر روي كاربري اراضي متمركز است. يعني؛ بررسي مي*كند كه ما چگونه فضا و پهنه شهر را به فعاليت*هاي مختلف اعم از صنعتي ، تجاري و مسكوني* اختصاص دهيم.

2- برنامه*ريزي حمل و نقل

3- برنامه*ريزي اقتصادي و اجتماعي ؛ چون در شهر تنها موضوع مورد بررسي فيزيك شهر نيست بلكه مساله مهم ، جامعه شهري و انسانهايي هستند كه در اين محيط زندگي مي*كنند. به عبارت ديگر براي اقشار مختلف كه داراي امكانات اجتماعي، اقتصادي و فرهنگي هستند يا براي اقوام مختلفي كه در مكانهاي مختلف يك شهر زندگي مي*كنند بايد برنامه*ريزي شود.

4- برنامه*ريزي شبكه*هاي زيرساختي مثل آب، برق و تلفن.

5- برنامه*ريزي محيط زيست كه به بررسي خطرات محيط زيست مثل سيل و زلزله مي*پردازد و براي مقابله با اين سوانح برنامه*ريزي مي*كند و تاثيرات سوئي كه انسان بر محيط زيست مي*گذارد و ظرفيت*هاي محيطي را مطالعه مي*كند.

6- طراحي شهري كه به طراحي سه*بعدي شهر پرداخته و محور توجه آن مناسبات انسان با محيط فيزيكي خود است. در واقع در طراحي شهري انسان با تمام خصوصيات جسمي، روحي و معنويش مطرح است و هدف آن نيز ارتقاي كيفيت شهر مي*باشد.
تركيب اين 6 دانش، متخصصان را قادر مي*سازند كه تماميت پديده شهر را مورد شناسايي قرار دهند و براي هدايت و كنترل توسعه آن تلاش نمايند.

شهرسازي يك رشته چند بعدي و ميان رشته*اي است و دانشجوي اين رشته دروس متعددي در زمينه جامعه*شناسي شهري، اقتصاد شهري، برنامه*ريزي شهري، توسعه شهري و طراحي شهري مي*گذارند و اطلاعات مورد نياز را در زمينه ادراك فضاي شهري، تشخيص نيازهاي جمعيتي، امكانات برنامه*ريزي و تنظيم كاربري*ها بر اساس نيازها را در حد توسعه روستايي و شهرهاي كوچك به دست مي*آورد.

توانايي*هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه

اينكه دانشجوي رشته شهرسازي بايد اطلاعات عمومي خوبي داشته باشد و در دانشگاه نيز به اين اطلاعات عمق و وسعت بيشتري ببخشد.

رشته شهرسازي نياز به مطالعه زياد، كارهاي فيزيكي گسترده و برداشتهاي ميداني بسيار دارد، به همين دليل دانشجو بايد وقت زيادي را به آن اختصاص دهد. همچنين بايد قدرت تحليل بالايي داشته و در طراحي زبردست باشد. بخصوص دانشجويان رشته كارشناسي ارشد طراحي شهري كه بايد در طراحي توانا باشند براي همين در آزمون كارشناسي ارشد اين رشته امتحان طراحي گرفته مي*شود.

دانشجوي اين رشته بايد با طراحي و مفاهيم هنري مثل روانشناسي رنگها آشنا باشد و در عين حال به مفاهيم تكنيكي و اصول فني كار مثل نقشه*برداري، رسم فني، پرسپكتيو، هندسه فضايي، مدلسازي، رياضي و وسايل انساني و اجتماعي مثل مباني جامعه*شناسي علاقه*مند باشد و بداند كه در طي تحصيل بايد كارهاي تحقيقاتي و عملي بسياري انجام دهد.


در سطح كارشناسي دانشجوي شهرسازي بايد ديد هندسي و درك فضا داشته باشد و بتواند در طراحي ، فضا را به صورت دو بعدي و سه بعدي تصوير كند همچنين بايد در رياضيات بويژه آمار مسلط باشد چون جمع*آوري و تحليل اطلاعات تحقيقات اين رشته، نياز به آمار و تحليل آماري دارد و در نهايت تسلط به زبان انگليسي و آشنايي با كامپيوتر در دنياي امروز عامل مهمي در موفقيت يك دانشجو است.

وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در مقاطع بالاتر

رشته شهرسازي تا سال 79 تنها در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري ارائه مي*شد. اما در سال 79 اين رشته از بين داوطلبان گروه رياضي براي مقطع كارشناسي، دانشجو پذيرفت.

در آزمون كارشناسي ارشد رشته شهرسازي گرايش برنامه*ريزي شهري و منطقه*اي فارغ*التحصيلان مهندسي عمران، جغرافيا، اقتصاد، نقشه*برداري، معماري، علوم اجتماعي و مرمت و احياي بناهاي تاريخي مي*توانند شركت كنند. فارغ*التحصيلاني كه هركدام پيش*زمينه ذهني متفاوتي دارند و همه در يك سطح از همه چيز آگاه نيستند براي مثال ليسانس رشته اقتصاد وقتي وارد رشته شهرسازي مي*شود از پرسپكتيو اطلاعات لازم را ندارد يا كارشناس مهندسي عمران از اقتصاد چيز زيادي نمي*داند. براي همين دانشجويان فوق*ليسانس اين رشته به مدت دو ترم، يعني يكسال پيش**نياز مي*گذرانند تا بتوانند به يك سطح همگون برسند و در نيم سال سوم درسهاي تخصصي ارائه خواهد شد. حال اگر فارغ*التحصيلان ليسانس شهرسازي وارد دوره كارشناسي ارشد اين رشته شوند، اطلاعات مورد نياز را در حد پايه خواهند داشت و مي*توانند در دوره فوق*ليسانس به صورت تخصصي*تر كار كنند و اين دوره را در زماني كوتاهتر به پايان برسانند.

آينده شغلي و بازار كار
رشته شهرسازي در سال 79 اولين دانشجويان كارشناسي خود را پذيرفت. به گفته استادان شهرسازي چون در حال حاضر كشور ما تعداد زيادي شهر دارد و تمامي اين شهرها نياز به توسعه ، طراحي و برنامه*ريزي شهري دارند، فرصت*هاي شغلي مناسبي براي كارشناسان شهرسازي موجود است.

درحالي كه شهرنشيني و شهرسازي در كشور ما رو به گشترش است، ما با كمبود كارشناسان شهرسازي روبرو هستيم. به همين دليل در شهرداري*ها، سازمان*ها و وزارتخانه*هاي مربوط به جاي كارشناس شهرسازي از كارشناسان جانبي مثل مهندس عمران، معمار، نقشه*بردار، تكنسين معماري و تكنسين عمران استفاده مي*كنند. در صورتي كه اين افراد تخصص لازم را در زمينه توسعه شهري و كنترل مديريت شهري ندارند و نمي*توانند مثل يك كارشناس شهرسازي طرح جامع را متوجه شده و آن را به نحو احسن پياده كنند يا طرح تفصيلي و طرحهاي توسعه و عمران شهري تهيه نمايند. به عبارت ديگر يك كارشناس شهرسازي مي*تواند طرح تفكيك اراضي، طرحهاي آماده*سازي، طرحهاي هادي روستا و طرحهاي هدايت كننده توسعه را در شهرهاي كوچك و روستاها تهيه كند.

پيش بيني وضعيت آينده اين رشته در ايران

دنيا به سوي جهان شهري پيش مي*رود؛ يعني به مرور روستاها از بين مي*روند و جهان به يك شهر بزرگ تبديل مي*شود و اين به معناي آينده*اي روشن و درخشان براي فارغ*التحصيلان رشته شهرسازي است. هرچند در كشور ما هنوز توانايي*هاي فارغ*التحصيلان شهرسازي شناخته نشده است. مثلا يك فارغ*التحصيل برنامه*ريزي شهري مي*تواند نيازسنجي و امكان*سنجي كند كه چه مكاني براي سرريزش جمعيت شهر تهران مناسب است؟ يا در كجا مي*توان يك شهر يا شهرك جديد ساخت*؟

البته اين عدم آشنايي مسؤولان باعث بيكاري فارغ*التحصيلان كارشناسي ارشد شهرسازي نشده است؛ بلكه آنها مي*توانند در بخش*هاي دولتي در سازمان مديريت برنامه*ريزي، وزارت مسكن و شهرسازي، شهرداري*ها، وزارت كشور و استانداري*ها و در بخش خصوصي در شركت*هاي مهندسي مشاور فعاليت كنند.

اگر ما بخواهيم به قافله توسعه جهاني نزديك شويم بايد بحث برنامه*ريزي را باور داشته و در اين زمينه سرمايه*گذاري نماييم تا بتوانيم مثل كشور كره با استفاده از منافع برنامه*ريزي ، عقب*ماندگي خود را جبران كنيم. اما متاسفانه در حال حاضر توانايي*هاي متخصصان اين رشته در فرهنگ عمومي جامعه شناخته شده نيست و مسؤولان بين معماري و شهرسازي تمايزي قائل نمي*شوند. در حالي كه دانش معماران در حد بنا است و آنها در مقياس كلان مداخله نمي*كنند يعني؛ يك شهر يا يك منطقه را با تمامي* ويژگي*ها و خصوصيات اجتماعي، انساني ، اقتصادي ، فرهنگي و فيزيكي آن مطالعه نمي*كنند و به همين دليل نمي*توانند در برنامه*ريزي يا طراحي شهري موفق باشند.

دروس پايه رشته شهرسازي

درآمدي بر شهرشناسي - مباني جامعه شناسي
درك و بيان محيط شهري - مباني جغرافيا
مباني اقتصاد- بوم شناسي طبيعي و انساني
كاربرد هندسه در شهرسازي - كارگاه بيان تصويري 1و2
كاربرد رياضيات در شهرسازي - زبان تخصصي

دروس اصلي رشته شهرسازي

كاربرد رايانه در شهرسازي - كاربرد نقشه برداري
تاريخ و فرهنگ شهرنشيني جهان - تاريخ و فرهنگ شهرنشيني جهان
مباني مهندسي شبكه حمل ونقل - آشنايي با مبناي معماري و ساختمان
مباني مهندسي تاسيسات شهري - كارگاه مهندسي شبكه حمل ونقل
طراحي و كاربرد نظام اطلاعات - كارگاه مهندسي تاسيسات شهري
آمار و روش هاي كمي در شهرسازي - آشنايي با مصالح و ساخت
جغرافياي شهري - اقتصاد شهري
كارگاه مطالعات شهري - حقوق و قوانين شهري

دروس اختصاصي رشته شهرسازي

مباني و روش هاي برنامه ريزي شهري - مباني و روش هاي طراحي شهري
كارگاه برنامه ريزي شهري - كارگاه طراحي شهري
مباني و روش هاي برنامه ريزي مسكن - كارگاه برنامه ريزي مسكن
مديريت و سازمان اجرايي شهري - كارگاه طرح هاي اجرايي
شناخت فضاهاي شهري ايران - روش تحقيق در شهرسازي
كارگاه آماده سازي زمين - كارگاه برداشت كاربردي
طرح نهايي

----------


## Parniya

__________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

